# Looking for someone in Moscow, Russia



## Zhabik (May 29, 2017)

Hi. I need help. I live in Moscow but don't know Russian language well enough to get professional help here. I need someone to talk to who understands the frustrations of social anxiety. I've had it since early childhood and it took many, many years to realise that what I feel is a long way from normal - it is normal for me as I've known nothing else, and at 56 years old I can, most of the time, work my way around the problems it throws up. I'm going through a period where I'm sinking into a deeper & deeper depression. I've hit rock bottom a few times in the past, and each time has brought me closer to not surviving the experience. I'm in different circumstances here so I don't know what will happen. I have a comfortable enough life and I just get so frustrated that all of my problems are in my head - where do the feelings of non-existent self-esteem come from? Why do I have a mental block which prevents me from doing things I know I am capable of? I just feel stupid and pathetic.


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

How or why are you in Russia?


----------



## Zhabik (May 29, 2017)

Because of marriage. I married a Russian lass many years ago and circumstances dictate that we live here (easier for me to get Russian residency than for her to get European residency, and her work was more secure than mine).


----------



## Niraa (Jul 10, 2017)

Is not there forum for people who suffer from SA in Russia? I met some people from forum in my country live. I think that such meetings could help you. : )


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

So why not have your lass help you with the language and to get professional help?


----------



## Going Sane (Oct 24, 2012)

this might be the first time i see someone use the word "lass" lol , 

tht situation seems tough tho, think getting help from someone online might be the best option for the time being, since you dont speak the local language, they might have online therapist, where you can do skype calls with them or something, or even someone from one of these forums you can relate to might also be helpful.


----------



## Zhabik (May 29, 2017)

I use the word 'lass' because of the Scottish in my blood. At the moment I'm so bad that I definitely wouldn't be able to Skype, I doubt if I could cope with seeking out professional help even if I was in an English (or Scottish!) speaking country, because I can only manage a few minutes on these message boards before I start to feel panicky and have to exit. I do know some of the 'local language' and have even passed an exam in Basic Russian, but when I'm as bad as I am now I stutter to the point where I can barely be understood in English, and my Russian disappears completely. My lass does help as much as she can, but unless you have social anxiety yourself it's difficult to understand it. Is it possible to 'understand' something which is essentially irrational?


----------



## Ms kim (May 15, 2017)

Going crazy said:


> this might be the first time i see someone use the word "lass" lol ,
> 
> tht situation seems tough tho, think getting help from someone online might be the best option for the time being, since you dont speak the local language, they might have online therapist, where you can do skype calls with them or something, or even someone from one of these forums you can relate to might also be helpful.


 I think the words lad & lass are very funny.


----------



## Zhabik (May 29, 2017)

I'm sure a lot of words that I use in my everyday language would amuse you greatly. I am so pleased to be able to make your day brighter.


----------

